# Subchorionic Hematoma and Flying



## PeeBum

Hi

I am about 8 weeks pregnant and been diagnosed with a subchorionic hematoma that increased in size from last week to this week although I am not currently experiencing any type of bleeding. 

I am due to fly short haul (approx 1.5 hours) in a weeks time. Is there any evidence that this will increase the risk of the hematoma being a problem ... or if something is going to happen with it, it will happen whether I fly or not ?

Thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

Flying a short flight shouldn't have any bearing, but make sure you keep mobilising every so often throughout the flight, 

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

